# Best HOB Protein Skimmer



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys just wondering what everyone’s thoughts are on what the best hob protein skimmer is...I have a 75g tank but would like a slimmer capable of up to 100g or so... I have about 4” of space behind the tank... 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

I haven't used that many HOB skimmers, but the best HOB I ever had was a Deltec MCE600. Efficient and silent, but a bit of a pain to clean and pricy.

The Reef Octopus HOB are good, but they can be a bit noisy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

kem said:


> I haven't used that many HOB skimmers, but the best HOB I ever had was a Deltec MCE600. Efficient and silent, but a bit of a pain to clean and pricy.
> 
> The Reef Octopus HOB are good, but they can be a bit noisy.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hey thanks for the input I will look into that one! What about aquamaxx? Any good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't say. I have never used any Aquamaxx. I traded my Deltec HOB for a Tunze in-sump model (9010) some 10 years ago, and I am still using it to date.

The Tunze skimmers can be used in tank also. The new models are quite compact and won't take too much space. They are held in place by a strong magnet.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have used the Tunze 9004 (too small for these requirements as per the OP) but as a brand and skimmer to be used in display I was super pleased.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I liked the ReefOctopus HOB skimmers. The BB pumps are pretty solid as well as the CS from CoralVue (USA). Carlos is awesone to deal with. ReefSupplies is the only one that "directly" carries the brand.

Keep your paperwork to go through submitting a "claim ticket" on their website.

The Deltec ones are great as well but CS/availability is limited.

AquaMaxx...uses the Sicce motorblock and replacement is easy to get. Though the pump itself you get a year(?) warranty, replacement Sicce pump to use the motorblock you get 3 years, 5 if you register the pump...again keep your paperwork.

For 100gal in the end, get the ReefOctopus BH2000. Though putting it on a 75gal, you'll get inconsistent skimming unless you load/feed heavy.

JM2C


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*hangs ons best*

my two faves and they are awesome are:

Tunze MCE600

and

Aquamax HOB 1.5

Tim


----------

